# Lemon Cream Tea Cups



## les (Mar 10, 2009)

*Lemon Cream Tea Cups*







*Serves*  2
*Prep Time*  5 mins
*Cooking Time*  2-3 mins
*Ingredients*


Zest and juice of 1 medium lemon
200ml Half fat Crème fraiche or double/heavy cream
55g Caster/fine sugar
1 Tbsp Brandy
1 Tbsp berry fruit of your choice (see Cooks tips)
Icing sugar to dust
 *Method*


Heat the crème fraiche, sugar and lemon zest in a small saucepan, until scalding point, stirring all the time
Take off the heat and allow to cool until luke warm
Stir in the brandy and lemon juice
Leave in the fridge overnight to set
Add the berries on top just before serving
Dust with icing sugar
 *Cook's tips*


This turns out medium sharp, if you want a sweeter pudding, sprinkle caster/fine sugar on top
I used frozen blackberries, strawberries, blackcurrants and redcurrants
 *Equipment*


Small saucepan
Tea cup and saucer
 *Shopping List*


Zest and juice of 1 medium lemon
200ml Half fat Crème fraiche or double/heavy cream
55g Caster/fine sugar
1 Tbsp Brandy
1 Tbsp berry fruit of your choice
Icing sugar to dust
After wandering around the shops on Thursday, I saw a Tea cup in a charity shop...which inspired me to make a recipe my friend had given me ages ago...here's the result...it was superb!!


----------



## Teri's Therapy (Mar 10, 2009)

oooh!  I love Lemon ANYTHING!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## les (Mar 11, 2009)

Teri's Therapy said:


> oooh!  I love Lemon ANYTHING!  Thanks for sharing!



you're welcome!


----------

